# Does anyone have hashi and adrenal problems and live a somewhat normal life



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I need someone to give me hope as I feel my future is one who needs disability and many days of bed rest. Has anyone beat this??? So sad. I need to raise my babies! Dumb doctors.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have Hashis, addisons disease (adreanal fatigue), Palindromic arthritis and kidney failure.

I work 2 part time jobs, raising 2 girls (8 and 2) and am currently 14 weeksa pregnant.... I wont kid u, it is VERY hard but it IS possible!!!!

I get good and bad days, u have to take each day at a time.

The most important thing is to take ur medication properly and to have regular check ups. Dont over do things!! What are u currently taking?

I was declined disability so i have to work 2 jobs. I believe i wouldnt be so ill and worn out if i didnt have to work so much. Getting sick is the biggest problem for me as im steroid dependant so being sick, getting ill means a few day in hospital for IV steroids.

I sometimes find letting myself stay in bed makes me worse, lack of motivation is a big problem but even if i just get up and washed i feel a teeny bit better in myself, even if i just make it to the sofa.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

I have Linear Morphea, Sjogrens and Sarcoidosis. I still work full time and plan on continuing to do so.

Like mouthy, I find that I need something to push me out of the house every day. Laying around actually makes me feel worse. Is it hard going to work when I'm hurting and so very tired? Yes, absolutely and there are plenty of days where I just want to go home and sleep. But I push through and refuse to let this define who I am.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for your encouraging words! I do find I feel better when I get out of bed. But I thought I was suppose to rest with adrenal problems? Smh!


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was never told to rest when i was diagnosed, just told very strict rules to abide by. R u under care of a specialist?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I just want to say - this book - has some really helpful diet & supplementation advice that you can use to possibly help you with your condition while under a doctors care: Feeling Fat, Fuzzy, or Frazzled?: A 3-Step Program to: Restore Thyroid, Adrenal, and Reproductive Balance, Beat Hormone Havoc, and Feel Better Fast! http://www.amazon.com/Feeling-Fat-F...48&sr=8-1&keywords=feeling+fat+fuzzy+frazzled


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice. Yes I do see an endo but he s a bit clueless. I have done a lot of research and continue to do so. Sorry for the late response. I do have hope now!!


----------

